# Nikos



## LondonDiva (Jan 20, 2003)

Nikos

A few questions/ suggestions (if at all possible)

Ok

1. Is it possible to see replies to our posts via e-mail.  For some reason this function doesn't happen anymore and it was quite a handy feature to be able to reply in time to someone's post.

2.  Also if possible to have access to the replies via e-mail is there any chance that replies could be made via e-mail, or does this only apply to forums which are hosted by Yahoo.  If not then no worries.  **looks around** it's just easier to reply via e-mail therefore it minimizes my chance of getting caught /images/graemlins/laugh.gif  I'll just long on in my lunch hour if need be then.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi LondonDiva,

The functionality to get subscriptions to threads (what you are describing really) exists but not as you want it. At the moment if I enable it, as a nightly task you will receive the email notifications but not at "real time" when the post is made. However there is a modification that we can do to enable this. I am not sure if this would be feasible, since I need to see the bandwidth reports for this month, to ensure that we are well within limits.

As for your second question, simply no. Posting a message is quite a complex procedure in the database with relations to more than 5 tables holding personal and forum data. Hence we could in theory create a listener that would grab all the emails sent to a particular email address and then parsed towards the forum. Yahoo does it because their forums are nowhere near as sophisticated as this one.

I will put this thread in my "Remind Me" list to be reviewed when we have more stats and will get back at you.

Warm regards


----------



## LondonDiva (Jan 20, 2003)

Nikos,

Thanks for getting back to me.

Cheers luv /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------

